# Darstellung von Java-Projekten mit UML



## Guest (9. Sep 2004)

Hi,

ich möchte gerne die Struktur der Java-Projekte in unserem Unternehmen als UML Diagramm darstellen.

Hierfür würde für jedes Projekt ein eigenes Diagramm angelegt werden.

Oberste Instanz ist das Projekt selber
Darunter kommen die Packages mit einer Beschreibung ihrer Funktion.

Eine Abbildungs der Klassen und die Beziehenungen zu einander soll es nicht geben.
Die Sache dürfte also eine Baumstruktur haben.

Jemand ne Ahnung mit welcher Diagramm Art ich dies am besten umsetzen kann?`
Ich benutze Viso 2003


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

Kling nach einem Komponentendiagramm. Warum benutzt du kein richtiges UML-Tool?


----------



## Guest (9. Sep 2004)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Warum benutzt du kein richtiges UML-Tool?



Irgendwelche kostenlosen Vorschläge?


----------



## foobar (9. Sep 2004)

Ich benutze Visual Paradigm. Steht zwar nicht unter der GPL, ist aber in einer kostenlosen Version verfügbar.


----------

